# 1970 Sky Blue Schwinn Super Sport



## Schwinn499 (Feb 11, 2016)

Okay, here she is, a long time coming and more time to wait till shes in my shop but none the less shes mine! The stem has been replaced, but im pretty sure I have the correct AVA stem for it in my stash. I just so happened to score a roll of Sky Blue bar tape on eBay this morning so it was meant to be. This is my second Sky Blue bike this year already. Although im not a huge fan of blue, and Opaque Blue bikes in any condition are considered parts bikes in my shop, this Sky Blue is growing on me quickly.


A special thanks to my nor-cal bike broker Islandschwinn for taking the time and making the drive to swoop on this beauty for a petty lightweight guy like me. Brian has always been more than helpful and willing to help feed my addiction and for that I owe him more than words can say. Thanks dude!


----------



## momo608 (Feb 11, 2016)

Nice! I thought every dude on the planet liked this shade of blue.


----------



## Metacortex (Feb 11, 2016)

Very nice! I absolutely love the Sky Blue, and I agree with you about Opaque Blue, which has to be one of my least favorite Schwinn colors.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Feb 11, 2016)

Looks beautiful like almost all your bikes. Just don't find them like that in Wisconsin.
Agree with you and the others that I'm not a fan of Opaque Blue. Sky Blue is my second favorite Schwinn color. My favorite is Radiant Blue.
Would love to have a '63 22" Superior repainted by Waterford in Radiant Blue.


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 11, 2016)

this thread is going to be deleted and all evidence of this bike will be lost.

some things are just too good to let go.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 11, 2016)

Eric Amlie said:


> Looks beautiful like almost all your bikes. Just don't find them like that in Wisconsin.
> Agree with you and the others that I'm not a fan of Opaque Blue. Sky Blue is my second favorite Schwinn color. My favorite is Radiant Blue.
> Would love to have a '63 22" Superior repainted by Waterford in Radiant Blue.



I would love to have a 62 (full chrome fork) Superior in lime. Maybe one day...


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 11, 2016)

island schwinn said:


> this thread is going to be deleted and all evidence of this bike will be lost.
> 
> some things are just too good to let go.



This guy! Hand over the goods and I wont tell anyone about your dorky helmet.


----------

